# Oberon Kindle 2 cover already shipped???



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I just received an email from Oberon saying that my Kindle 2 cover shipped out this week.  How is that even possible?  They even sent a tracking number.  Did anyone else get this??  Don just told me again yesterday it would be shipping in March.  I've emailed them but this is all too odd.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Must be a mistake.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I would assume it is.  I'm waiting to hear back.  I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. LOL


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Do do do do do do do , song from Twilight Zone!
Must be a mistake.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe you accidentally ordered a K1 cover That would explain it already shipping.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I wonder if they would let someone return and exchange that kind of order mistake?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

No, it says Kindle 2 cover on the receipt.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It may be a mistake, they probably sent a Klassic cover. They don't even have their K 2 to make the pattern for the covers yet. I know I ordered Dragon Fly Pond for K 1 and they sent me the purple Butterfly. 

Keep us posted, I am interested to see what they say.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

kari said:


> No, it says Kindle 2 cover on the receipt.


In that case, be sure to let us know how this turns out.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> In that case, be sure to let us know how this turns out.


I will. I ordered a journal which shipped Wed., and Don emailed yesterday to let me know. He reaffirmed then that the K2 cover would not be shipping until sometime in March. Then today I receive an email saying that the K2 cover shipped Wed and the order is now complete! lol It's some kind of mistake they will have to correct in their system probably. I think it even gave me the same tracking number for both of them. Sounds almost like a computer glitch to me.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

If their system says your order is closed then I think you should definitely contact them to clarify the situation.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if Oberon Designs charges to your card before the cover ships?  I've seen a few posts here on other threads that seem to indicate they've already been charged for their K2 covers.  Thanks.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I know that they charged my card but, have  not been sent email stating delivery, just one receipt for Kindle2 cover pre-order.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

libro said:


> Does anyone know if Oberon Designs charges to your card before the cover ships? I've seen a few posts here on other threads that seem to indicate they've already been charged for their K2 covers. Thanks.


Yes, they charged me right after I placed the order and several other people have said the same thing.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just refuse delivery if it does show up. That way it will go right back with you having to deal with shipping it back. It is not a K2, they have not made them yet. It is probably a mistake on their part...which they will certainly correct.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is common practice to charge you right away for custom made items.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

That is true, as much as the market is growing it still wouldn't be a sure sale for them.


----------

